# Max: 1/31/99-3/1/11



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beautiful Max in such a terrible way! It is hard to imagine how awful it was for you to loose him so suddenly while moving. We have a Max too, who will be 14 in October. We live in Western Washington State and are going to be moving to S.C. in June. I just can't imagine how devasting this must be. I'm sorry that you found the forum under such awful circumstances, but there are so many here that understand the pain that you are going through. Rest In Peace sweet Max.


----------



## Desirexe (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for writing PrincessDi. I have cried everyday since the 1st but it is very comforting to see others here who love and have loved their pups as much as I did.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that it hurts so bad! There is a lag in postings, since we are 3 hours behind the east coast. At this hour there aren't many new posts. You'll have lots of folks that post to this thread tomorrow morning. I hope that in time, all of the beautiful memories of your life with Max will ease your pain.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your handsome Max. 
I, too, found this forum in a time of need just days after I lost my boy Bailey. You will find wonderful support and understanding here.
:heartbeatRIP Max:heartbeat


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost your Max. 

I too lost my Lucy 2 months ago. We too were due to move to a happier place. 

Although Max is not with you in body anymore he is there in spirit and will always be present in your heart. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time. 

RIP sweet Max. Play hard at the Bridge. 

Lucysmum


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so very sorry about your loss of Max. He was such a handsome boy. I lost my 11 year old girl Magic just 3 weeks ago. There are so many of us here that understand what you are going through.

I'm glad you found us, even under such difficult cirmcumstances. This site is a great source of comfort and resources. I hope you stay and post more pictures of Max for us.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Max. I lost my 12 year 11 month old Barkley to hemangiosarcoma almost 11 months ago to hemangiosarcoma and I miss him so much. I'm glad you found the forum because there is a lot of support here. 

Are you still an active military family? Thank you to your husband for serving our country in Iraq. I'm glad Max was able to be with you and comfort you while he was away.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, your Max was a very handsome boy.


----------



## tob (Nov 29, 2010)

I am really sorry for your loss. We all know how much our babies mean to us.. I believe that Dogs are angels in disguise, sent by god to give us love and comfort whenever we needed so we could also learn to do the same to others. 

Max had finished his job on earth and given you all the love he had. He was just going home, as an angel this time. He is getting praises from God for Job well-done.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry you lost your Max.

Run softly at the Bridge, sweet Max


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tob said:


> I am really sorry for your loss. We all know how much our babies mean to us.. I believe that Dogs are angels in disguise, sent by god to give us love and comfort whenever we needed so we could also learn to do the same to others.
> 
> Max had finished his job on earth and given you all the love he had. He was just going home, as an angel this time. He is getting praises from God for Job well-done.


*tob-so beautifully put into words and so very true. *

I am so sorry for your loss of Max. I hope with time the pain and loss you are feeling will ease and you will be able to smile when you remember all the wonderful memories and special times you shared with Max. He will always be with you and forever in your heart. 

Godspeed sweet Max.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Max*

I am so very sorry about your Max-what a beautiful boy!!

I am sure that Max is running and playing with my Snobear and Smooch.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your sweet Max. How hard it must have been to be in a strange place with such sudden tragedy. You will find a wonderful community here that will always have ears to listen or shoulders to lean/cry on. Many of us have had to say goodbye to our special pals and know the grief that comes with it. When you feel able, we would love to see more pictures and hear stories about your boy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Max--he looks to have been a beautiful boy. May all of the good memories he left for you comfort you and your family in the coming days.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am sorry to hear of your loss of Max. May he always be with you in your heart and memories.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Max. He was a beautiful boy. Sending you strength.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Losing them is so hard...to be in the throws of relocating and his illness coming on so suddenly, my heart goes out to you. It sounds as though he did not suffer, so that is a blessing you can carry with you. 

Max was a handsome guy. I hope his memories bring my much comfort.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious Max. Must be so hard to move to a new place without him. My thoughts are with you and your family. I wish you strength to let go of the pain and remember his memory fondly, which I am sure will happen with time. My heartfelt condolences to you and your family for losing your beloved boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Max, even though we know we are doing the right thing for them by letting them go to the bridge it never ever lessens our hurt. 

I am sure he will be watching over you whilst meeting new friends, and sadly there are so many

Run free Max, and sleep softly


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Max...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. There is no good time or way to lose a beloved dog, but your story is among the saddest and hardest. Max was lucky that you found a vet who told you straight and that you loved him enough to let go so suddenly.

I hope you find comfort in knowing that Max is no longer in pain, even though you are. He is watching over you and wants you to be happy again. Watch for the signs and you will find them. And try to smile when you think of Max, for that's what he wants most now.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm osrry for your loss... I understand all to well I lost my Tessa 5 months ago, it's not easy...

Run free Max!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love Always


----------



## Desirexe (Mar 27, 2011)

All of your responses made me smile and cry and then I saw your picture, Sharlin...that really helped me to 'see' how happy Max must be now. I think back to his last couple months and he had really slowed down...he began hesitating before getting up to go for a stroll but he would always somehow muster up the strength and slowly get up and grab his leash. He was so loyal up until the end...now he is free from his aching, ill body... 

Goldensgirl - your post really got me choked up but not in a bad way because what you said is exactly true..I posted my entire story under my intro post..but on May 17th, Cheyanne, an 11 month old came into my life. She immediately made me feel closer to Max. It is so weird how my sadness was lifted by Cheyanne...she was my 'sign.' 

Here's another picture of Max - he is not upset in this picture because of the Broncos towel, it's because of the bath! That dog loved to sleep in the dry tub and he loved swimming in the pond...seemed like a bath would be perfect..but nope, he hated 'em!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

you'll always be able to think of Max with warm feelings of thanks for all he gave you.

the surgaring pattern on his face was unique -- 

but your'e in WA now..hide (get rid of) all the Bronco stuff!


----------

